# Anyone had cycle cancelled due to polyp?



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Went for a scan today [day 4 of stims, short protocol] and the nurse said she thought she saw a polyp but couldn't be sure that it wasn't a bit of lining which hadn't excited during period.

I'm doing IVF abroad this time so won't be scanned until Monday but the clinic have said that they are concerned about the polyp [if it is one] and may have to freeze any embryos and have transfer after its removal. So stressed its untrue as this is our last treatment!


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, didn't want to read and run. I hope that the rescan has shed some light on the polyp problem. I have never had a polyp so i don't know what the next steps would be. I have had a postponed FET cycle due 12 cysts on my left ovary - am still waiting for the lap operation appointment to come through (was diagnosed back in Feb ). It's all so frustrating but its right to sort the problem before they put the precious embryo back. 

Try not to worry too much, are you anywhere nearer ec yet?

Ruthybee


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

yes I'm in the 2ww now.

When I was scanned by the clinic they could see no evidence of a polyp.

Doesn't say a lot of the clinic in the UK who did the orginal scan!


----------



## ruthybee (Jun 15, 2010)

Excellent!!! Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------

